
The 1% has so much money they literally don't know what to do with it (2019) - throw0101a
https://www.businessinsider.com/the-1-percent-dont-know-what-to-do-with-money-2019-6
======
rogerkirkness
I can't get past Apple going into a hyperinflationary cycle (e.g. debasement
or default are the only remaining levers the government has and both lead to
rapid inflation) with hundreds of billions of cash on hand. Is there really
literally no investment opportunities? It's hard to understand. If returns
diminish that much, why not just accelerate buy backs 10x and become a smaller
company?

